# Cavendish to Quick Step?



## gavintc (13 Aug 2012)

An interesting, but not unsurprising article in Cycling News suggesting that Cavendish will leave Sky at the end of the season. I think others on here commented that Sky was not a good fit for Cavendish when he joined at the end of last year. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-to-omega-pharma-quick-step


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Aug 2012)

Hope he leaves sky and gets back on a specialized.


----------



## raindog (13 Aug 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> and gets back on a specialized.


why?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> why?


 
it's the law..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> why?


 
Im a fan of Cav's and a fan of Specialized bkes. I also liked the fact that when Cav rode a Venge he used a bike with standard frame geometry, the Dogma he currently uses has bespoke geometry which I feel is slightly misleading, if its not the same frame geometry as a consumer Dogma they should not label it as one imho.
That's why but I equally appreciate black 'n' yellows reasoning.


----------



## raindog (13 Aug 2012)

I couldn't give a sh t what bike he rides


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Aug 2012)

I care about who he rides_ for._


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2012)

Cav desperately wants an Olympic medal and has said that he wants to ride on the track in Rio.

Sky, with their close links with British Cycling, would probably more prepared to release him from his road commitments so he could focus on the track prior to Rio.

- Would OPQS (or whatever they might be called by then ) be as accommodating ?

- Would his contract with them be for 4 years ?

- Could he go to them for 3 years, then back to Sky ?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (13 Aug 2012)

Purely speculating, assuming he is going to be the centre piece, and assuming whatever team it is will follow reasonably close to the htc formula, then the team would have a few strong TT guys (Quickstep seems to qualify), Eisel (who presumably will follow), plus a strong lead out man or two. Renshaw? Goss? It seems both have disappointed themselves and their new teams somewhat so far.

But Sagan the wunderkind wasn't around then... surely some modification to the old htc formula is needed?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Aug 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Purely speculating, assuming he is going to be the centre piece, and assuming whatever team it is will follow reasonably close to the htc formula, then the team would have a few strong TT guys (Quickstep seems to qualify), Eisel (who presumably will follow), plus a strong lead out man or two. Renshaw? Goss? It seems both have disappointed themselves and their new teams somewhat so far.
> 
> *But Sagan the wunderkind wasn't around then... surely some modification to the old htc formula is needed?*


 
Maybe I'm wrong but I'm still not sure that in an out and out sprint that Sagan can compete with Cav...yet. He is a very intelligent rider and he uses his strengths well, getting into a position ahead where any lead-out train for a rider like Cav would become obsolete.

I can't remember, for instance, which stage of the TDF but an incline towards the last few km of said stage, did for Cav. It didn't for Sagan and so although there was a sprint finish, Cav wasn't there to contend as he would be on a pure flat stage finish built for a bunch sprint. Griepel is stronger IMO whilst Sagan is a better all-rounder who I think will, also, excel in the Classics.


----------



## asterix (14 Aug 2012)

IMO TdF riding simply isn't and never will be the best game for Cavendish. He's excelled in using his strengths but simply isn't the right type of cyclist to do more than what he does in it. I'd like to see him focus on Rio.


----------



## Red Light (14 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> IMO TdF riding simply isn't and never will be the best game for Cavendish. He's excelled in using his strengths but simply isn't the right type of cyclist to do more than what he does in it. I'd like to see him focus on Rio.


 
But he stands a good chance of become the all-time greatest TdeF rider as measured by the number of stage wins but he needs to clock up 12 more stage wins and unlike Merckx he doesn't have five years left to do it in with the young riders coming through. If he had had five stage wins this year he could feasibly make it in another two years but with only three stage wins he'll probably need to keep this dominant form for another three years to get there and the slower he accumulates them the harder it will be to get there.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Aug 2012)

asterix said:


> IMO TdF riding simply isn't and never will be the best game for Cavendish. He's excelled in using his strengths but simply isn't the right type of cyclist to do more than what he does in it. *I'd like to see him focus on Rio.*


 
Road race or on the track? It seems to me if GB couldn't win the road race with such a squad and course this year, 4 years ahead must be a long and uncertain wait. If track wouldn't it be seen by all concerned to be a backward step?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Aug 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I'm still not sure that in an out and out sprint that Sagan can compete with Cav...yet. He is a very intelligent rider and he uses his strengths well, getting into a position ahead where any lead-out train for a rider like Cav would become obsolete.
> 
> I can't remember, for instance, which stage of the TDF but an incline towards the last few km of said stage, did for Cav. It didn't for Sagan and so although there was a sprint finish, Cav wasn't there to contend as he would be on a pure flat stage finish built for a bunch sprint. Griepel is stronger IMO whilst *Sagan is a better all-rounder* who I think will, also, excel in the Classics.


 
+1. The question then is whether and what can he and a team can do for more points and stage wins.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Road race or on the track? It seems to me if GB couldn't win the road race with such a squad and course this year, 4 years ahead must be a long and uncertain wait. If track wouldn't it be seen by all concerned to be a backward step?


 
You can have the best squad in the world and you still are far from guaranteed a win in a road race. But the team pursuit, if you are the fastest team and can recover fast enough between rounds to do it a few times a day for a couple of days, you will win. So given that Cav wants to get a gold really bad he wants to ride the team pursuit in Rio (provided he makes the cut, it is his most secure chance). I think for him this is probably a good decision, maybe some people will see it as a step back, but if not having a Gold medal bothers him so much, then I'd like to see him happy and get one on the track rather than continue to feel like he missed out.


----------



## Red Light (14 Aug 2012)

I see as part of the changes that Cav is now snogging Jake.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Aug 2012)

Watch this space:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-cyclingnews-guide-to-rider-transfers-2012-2013


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

WTF, Liquigas have 7 people going out! 1 coming in!


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2012)

Sagan has a long way to go before he can become a better sprinter than Cav. Cav isn't just the fastest around at the moment, he is arguably the fastest of all time.

However you might regard an Olympic gold medal his TdF stage wins will have far more bearing in defining his place in cycling history.


----------



## raindog (14 Aug 2012)

San Sebastian on at the moment and apparently the Spanish commentators are talking about Cav going to Garmin, so there you go.......


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF, Liquigas have 7 people going out! 1 coming in!


 
It could help Sagan, which can make Cav's life harder for the Green jersey.



Smokin Joe said:


> Sagan has a long way to go before he can become a better sprinter than Cav. Cav isn't just the fastest around at the moment, he is arguably the fastest of all time.


 
Agree, but losing the Green jersey while winning sprints kind of takes the shine off doesn't it?

It will be interesting to see how will the teams deal with the conundrum of everybody wanting to have a train up front to avoid crashes.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> It could help Sagan, which can make Cav's life harder for the Green jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am not fussed about Sagan, just surprised by the large number of riders leaving.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Watch this space:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-cyclingnews-guide-to-rider-transfers-2012-2013


 
No Europcar are they finnishing this year ?


----------



## iLB (14 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No Europcar are they finnishing this year ?


 
Europcar are a pro continental team or something, not world tour so not on that list of considerations.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> No Europcar are they finnishing this year ?


IIRC Europcar are not in the top leagueof pro cycling teams. 

They've had invitations to do Le Tour but are not there by right.

Someone more knowledgeable will be along soon to confirm/correct me, I'm sure 

Edit: see ?  told you so !


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2012)

Didn't we do this a few weeks back when Brailsford said that if Cav wanted to leave he'd be allowed to? It was in response to a journo's question and the subsequent speculation has been just that. I may of course be talking out of my bottom as it's Tuesday night, 11.20 pm and I've not long been in from the pub.


----------



## Noodley (15 Aug 2012)

If LD had deep knowledge he woulda known that


----------



## lukesdad (15 Aug 2012)

Ah thank you, I was worried there for a bit.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Didn't we do this a few weeks back when Brailsford said that if Cav wanted to leave he'd be allowed to? It was in response to a journo's question and the subsequent speculation has been just that. I may of course be talking out of my bottom as it's Tuesday night, 11.20 pm and I've not long been in from the pub.


he did say that


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Aug 2012)

Speaking of Cavendish, I had the tv on out here, and an ad for heid & shoulders came on, with the swimmer Phelps showing his stuff and his shiny hair, then to balance things out on comes Cavendish, getting lathered up and then showing off his own shiny barnet, I found it all a bit strange, did not really go with how I see him as it were, he must have got paid a good few squigglies to pose like such a muppet.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Aug 2012)

Transfer and speculation season rolls on. Will he go/will he stay seems to exercise plenty of talking heads. Speculation that Lefevre was after him, and he all but made an offer in public, very carefully, Astana have been mentioned (I hope the answer is a firm no there), now Garmin.
All you have to do is list the Protour teams and that gives you a 18-1 chance of being right.
I'll bet his agent has got a good idea of the next move though!


----------



## thom (16 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Speaking of Cavendish, I had the tv on out here, and an ad for heid & shoulders came on, with the swimmer Phelps showing his stuff and his shiny hair, then to balance things out on comes Cavendish, getting lathered up and then showing off his own shiny barnet, I found it all a bit strange, did not really go with how I see him as it were, he must have got paid a good few squigglies to pose like such a muppet.


The deal was something along the lines of Team GB's Olympic participation is paid for by BOA who have a list of sponsors (no lottery funding at this point). P&G is one such sponsor and they have 11 brandambassadors on the back of it. Cav got H&S as part of this so it's not clear he personally gets paid anything for that.


----------



## raindog (17 Aug 2012)

oldroadman said:


> I'll bet his agent has got a good idea of the next move though!


I'll bet his mam does too.


----------



## yello (17 Aug 2012)

Personally, I hope he stays with Sky because I think they'll work with him, develop him. Clearly, he's already a winner so it stands to reason that any team would be interested in him... their sponsors will like that too. It depends how Cavendish wants to map out his future, he's got choices to go in a number of directions.

So more than anything else, I want Cavendish to do what he wants by whatever criteria he decides. I'll support and cheer whatever team he's with.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> Personally, I hope he stays with Sky because I think they'll work with him, develop him.


 
I really don't. He can still be associated with British Cycling and benefit from all of that, but I really don't think it is healthy for British cycling (in the general sense) to have all the top British riders in one pro-team when there are so many now coming through. Cavendish in particular doesn't really seem to fit into the overall plan of Sky, and he would be much better off in a team that was tactically dedicated to supporting his ambitions. He doesn't need much in the way of developing, although as he gets older, he will have to change the way he races gradually.


----------



## yello (17 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Cavendish in particular doesn't really seem to fit into the overall plan of Sky, and he would be much better off in a team that was tactically dedicated to supporting his ambitions.


 
It certainly seems that way now doesn't it? Not something I was anticipating when he signed up. I reckon Sky have got some juggling to do, I just don't know which way they'll decide to do it. If they do let him go then it'll make me wonder what on earth Sky were thinking in signing him up. Or what Cavendish was told to make him sign. Sky were either short sighted or they didn't foresee the way things would pan out.

I tend to see it perhaps somewhat naively, and obviously from my own perspective and with my own hopes blurring the picture. I was hoping Cavendish would morph into a classics rider, be a green jersey contender without the need for a team to get him over every bump in the road. I saw Sky as being the place that would allow that transformation, indeed I thought that was what was happening this year. Other teams would be looking to sign the world's fastest sprinter for a return on investment, just providing more of the same. No arguments with that btw, just thought/hoped Cavendish might want something else.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2012)

I think DB wants everything and, whilst he is a very clever man, I don't think he can have it.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Aug 2012)

Cav could have been the safety net this year if things had not panned out the way they did.


----------



## yello (17 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Cav could have been the safety net this year if things had not panned out the way they did.


 
Yes, I could see that. DB wanting to deliver on one front or another. Cavendish was plan B. How would you sell something like that to Cavendish?


----------



## raindog (17 Aug 2012)

Rumours about that Froome - and the Schlecks - are in talks with Leakygas.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> Yes, I could see that. DB wanting to deliver on one front or another. Cavendish was plan B. How would you sell something like that to Cavendish?


 
The same way you'd sell anything to someone who doesn't need it I suspect. Tart it up a bit then over value it .


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> Yes, I could see that. DB wanting to deliver on one front or another. Cavendish was plan B. How would you sell something like that to Cavendish?


 Hmm, to paraphrase Bob Hoskins and the BT ads - two and a half million reasons?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> Rumours about that Froome - and the Schlecks - are in talks with Leakygas.


 
I think Froome needs to find another team too - but he won't get the automatic leadership role he wants in the same team as the Schlecks - perhaps Liquigas want either/or?


----------



## Chuffy (17 Aug 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Transfer and speculation season rolls on. Will he go/will he stay seems to exercise plenty of talking heads. Speculation that Lefevre was after him, and he all but made an offer in public, very carefully, Astana have been mentioned (I hope the answer is a firm no there), *now Garmin*.
> All you have to do is list the Protour teams and that gives you a 18-1 chance of being right.
> I'll bet his agent has got a good idea of the next move though!


Garmin can't even afford to keep Sep Vanmarcke and JV has consistently dowplayed their ability to sign big names (Gilbert, even Froome during last years Vuelta) due to their modest budget. He'd have to sell most of the team to buy Cav.

Personally I'm not a Cav fan, never have been, and I don't really care where he goes. That said, it would be more interesting if he tries to develop as a rider rather than sticking to bagging sprint-train led flat stage wins. Sure he could bag loads more, but it's a bit one dimensional.


----------



## raindog (18 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think Froome needs to find another team too - but he won't get the automatic leadership role he wants in the same team as the Schlecks - perhaps Liquigas want either/or?


I don't think that means all three are going to Leaky, but just that they're in talks. 
It's difficult to see who might take the Schlecks on really, with Frank's drug bust still being judged and Andy's strange non-season.


----------



## raindog (18 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> That said, it would be more interesting if he tries to develop as a rider rather than sticking to bagging sprint-train led flat stage wins.


Cav has proved time and again that he can win without a "train"


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> I don't think that means all three are going to Leaky, but just that they're in talks.
> It's difficult to see who might take the Schlecks on really, with Frank's drug bust still being judged and Andy's strange non-season.


 Wasn't the chat a while back that AS would go back to Saxo and Bertie to Movistar maybe.


----------



## Nearly there (18 Aug 2012)

I think Sky would want to keep the Nucleus of a successful team If Froome left who would fill his shoes?And why couldn't Sky go for yellow and Green next year?If a team has 9 riders in a tour could they not have 4 riders protecting Wiggins or Froome and 3 for Cav or would that not work?


----------



## yello (18 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> Cav has proved time and again that he can win without a "train"


 
Well, in fairness, he has done on occasions it but it's not how most of his wins have come and it's not what he's known for. That's why I was excited at the possibility of him developing the talent. He's shown he's got the nous to do it.

But I can certainly see what Chuffy means by "one dimensional" even if it is a little harsh. I think it fair to say that, generally speaking, Cavendish does require more resource from a team (in terms of other riders) just to get him to the final 5km whether there is a lead out train or no.


----------



## raindog (18 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> If a team has 9 riders in a tour could they not have 4 riders protecting Wiggins or Froome and 3 for Cav or would that not work?


Well it didn't this year, or at least, Brailsford decided that it wouldn't. Apart from Bernie Eisel, who rarely leaves Cav's side, and the last two stages when yellow was definitely in the bag, Cav was more or less left to his own devices for three weeks.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Aug 2012)

I actually expect him to remain with sky for a number of reasons:

1) He has stated quite vocally that he wants to return to the track at Rio 2016, so pissing off the core of SKY/teamGB might not be the best move (not that a agreed separation would cause this, but it's still a factor).

2) He has a young family who want to remain in the UK, it helps that SKY is based here. Whilst Cav can live anywhere he wants (or multiple countries...he has the money after all), again it's a small consideration.

3) SKY clearly is the best team in the world right now, and whilst he might not always be the top billing, they have the strength in depth to win for him in many races.

4) No-one else is going to offer the kind of money he's on right now, so he would have to take a paycut (not that I think money is a huge motivator right now for him).

5) He's grown up with most of the squad / directors, that must make for a much better working environment than people you can't really talk to due to language barriers etc...

I'm sure there are many reasons to stay or go, but I'd like him to stay. I would also like to see Bradley support Froome next yr for the tour GC (but hey, you can't always get everything you want...)

Looking forward to seeing Froome-dog kick some spanish ass today....


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

as far as I can make out, only the first five stages of the 2013 TdF have been settled. Now............the 2012 TdF suited Wiggins. The 2013 TdF may not. There's no sentiment in Sky, and Dave Brailsford will look at the course and choose the best prospect for yellow. If it's vertiginous that will surely mean Froome - presuming he does well in the Vuelta and is in good shape next June. And, if it's Froome surely the requirement for lung-busting five or six man long distance sessions at the front for the climbing stages will be less critical. Would Sky then be in a position to go for green and yellow?

The other big consideration is Sagan. Hushovd beat Cav to green because he was better in the 'general' stages. Sagan would appear (to me, if nobody else) to have the same advantage. But..........Cavendish still won three stages and took his total to an extraordinary 23 stages (I have to think twice as I type that). To put that in to context, Cipo and Zabel only won twelve each - he's nigh on equalling their combined record! History beckons. He might think that overtaking Leduq and Hinault means more than another green jersey. He's only 27 years old, and must fancy his chances. Perhaps he thinks that if he can stick at it long enough he might overhaul Merckx! If stage wins are the priority, where better to be than Sky?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> 4) No-one else is going to offer the kind of money he's on right now, so he would have to take a paycut (not that I think money is a huge motivator right now for him).
> ....


might BMC come up with the dosh? They have a higher wage bill than Sky


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> might BMC come up with the dosh? They have a higher wage bill than Sky


 
Possibly. I think we might see cuddles retire soon, so they might have a top slot free, however tejay van garderen is being talked about as a future GC contender, so Cav could find himself playing second fiddle yet again. He needs a squad with no strong GC guys really.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (18 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> as far as I can make out, only the first five stages of the 2013 TdF have been settled. Now............the 2012 TdF suited Wiggins. The 2013 TdF may not. There's no sentiment in Sky, and Dave Brailsford will look at the course and choose the best prospect for yellow. If it's vertiginous that will surely mean Froome - presuming he does well in the Vuelta and is in good shape next June. And, if it's Froome surely the requirement for lung-busting five or six man long distance sessions at the front for the climbing stages will be less critical. Would Sky then be in a position to go for green and yellow?
> 
> The other big consideration is Sagan. Hushovd beat Cav to green because he was better in the 'general' stages. Sagan would appear (to me, if nobody else) to have the same advantage. But..........Cavendish still won three stages and took his total to an extraordinary 23 stages (I have to think twice as I type that). To put that in to context, Cipo and Zabel only won twelve each - he's nigh on equalling their combined record! History beckons. He might think that overtaking Leduq and Hinault means more than another green jersey. He's only 27 years old, and must fancy his chances. Perhaps he thinks that if he can stick at it long enough he might overhaul Merckx! *If stage wins are the priority, where better to be than Sky?*


 
All great points, except IF as you said chasing total stage wins is the priority why would Sky be best team, in that why wouldn't a team with no GC ambition (say for the sake of speculative argument 2013 Quickstep, and not unlike htc previously) fully dedicated to him not be the best team?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2012)

I take your point - but the sheer technical and organisational brilliance of Sky makes them the ideal team to work with. But.yes, if he could fashion a deal with another team, bring Bernie with him, bring some of Sky's innovations across........


----------



## lukesdad (18 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I take your point - but the sheer technical and organisational brilliance of Sky makes them the ideal team to work with. But.yes, if he could fashion a deal with another team, bring Bernie with him, bring some of Sky's innovations across........


 
I don't think its bernie he needs now, the 'G'man would be a much better choice.


----------



## Paul_L (18 Aug 2012)

I'd like to see him at OPQS reunited with Brian Holm.


----------



## Nearly there (18 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> Well it didn't this year, or at least, Brailsford decided that it wouldn't. Apart from Bernie Eisel, who rarely leaves Cav's side, and the last two stages when yellow was definitely in the bag, Cav was more or less left to his own devices for three weeks.


how about evbh thomas stannard for Cav and froome porte knees rogers for wiggins


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> Well it didn't this year, or at least, Brailsford decided that it wouldn't. Apart from Bernie Eisel, who rarely leaves Cav's side, and the last two stages when yellow was definitely in the bag, Cav was more or less left to his own devices for three weeks.


I think Sky threw absolutely everything at the GC this year, with nothing left to chance. They might relax a bit in future, now they know how to do it.


----------



## Slaav (18 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> I think Sky threw absolutely everything at the GC this year, with nothing left to chance. They might relax a bit in future, now they know how to do it.


 
I think that DB had a moment - he 'knew' he could possibly go for both and win nothing..... so went for teh stated goal! And to be fair to Sky, did it with relative ease?

Now that they 'know' that their tactics with team size of 9 is a 'banker' for GC with Wiggo and Froome in the mix, maybe DB will now have the 'balls' to risk going for both?

No way a man like him would take that risk and look silly - pragmatism is his middle name! Now, maybe the 5 yr plan allows for Wiggo supporting Froome next TdF if it is hilly - proving a HUGE point - then go for Yellow and Green - with a newbie in to take white?

Now that would make HISTORY and set Team Sky in the stars in pro cycling?

People would talk about it for years. It would be a legendary legacy to leave whilst DB then simply takes the p1ss and moves on to something else.

Roll on Sky! 


ps - regarldess of budget, how well spent are those Sky millions looking now that everyone talks about them? Even Team GB was referred to by everyone as Sky!!!  on a truly Worldwide stage - one that money would really struggle to actually buy - I know that is ironic.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> I think Sky would want to keep the Nucleus of a successful team If Froome left who would fill his shoes?And why couldn't Sky go for yellow and Green next year?If a team has 9 riders in a tour could they not have 4 riders protecting Wiggins or Froome and 3 for Cav or would that not work?


 In a nutshell - no. Three week tours need a team dedicated to GC or Green/sprint wins. Split the forces, and all is lost. See small teams in Olympic RR for the reson why.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2012)

Slaav said:


> No way a man like him would take that risk and look silly - pragmatism is his middle name! Now, maybe the 5 yr plan allows for Wiggo supporting Froome next TdF if it is hilly - proving a HUGE point - then go for Yellow and Green - with a newbie in to take white?


 
I like your thinking. One has to aim high. Could it be DB's next ambition?


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2012)

The yellow will be tough enough next year without the green. The french revival will be another year on, add AS and AC to the mix and probably a tougher route.


----------



## monnet (19 Aug 2012)

Slaav said:


> No way a man like him would take that risk and look silly - pragmatism is his middle name! Now, maybe the 5 yr plan allows for Wiggo supporting Froome next TdF if it is hilly - proving a HUGE point - then go for Yellow and Green - with a newbie in to take white?
> 
> Now that would make HISTORY and set Team Sky in the stars in pro cycling?
> 
> People would talk about it for years. It would be a legendary legacy to leave whilst DB then simply takes the p1ss and moves on to something else.


 
It really would be a great achievement but would it be making history though? I'm sure in 1996 for Telekom Riis won yellow, Ullrich white and Zabel green. THe following year Ullrich won white and yellow and Zabel got green again. In 1986 with La Vie Claire Lemond won yellow, Hinault the mountains and Hampsten the white. And then of course there's Merckx's first Tour where he took a clean sweep of all jerseys.

If it were all British riders to take the jerseys, that would be pretty special over here but I'm not sure it would be of the same significance in the broader history of cycling. As a team though, Sky certainly are establishing themselves as one of the great teams of their era - comparable with the great Peter Post teams.


----------



## Buddfox (19 Aug 2012)

monnet said:


> I'm sure in 1996 for Telekom Riis....


 
...took drugs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Aug 2012)

Wiggins thinks Cav should leave for the sake of his career. I think we can pretty much assume he's leaving.


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins thinks Cav should leave for the sake of his career. .


 


> "At Sky we have set a precedent now. If we are going to dominate cycling and win three grand tours in a year, we have to start building to that GC [general classification] thing. Unfortunately for Mark, as we saw in the Tour, the two don't really go well together.


Wow. Just wow. That'll ruffle a few feathers methinks. Is Wiggins speaking for Sky?

Obviously, I respect it as opinion and can see the sense but, personally, I think Wiggins is getting just a little ahead of himself. Surely it's for the team (i.e. DB) to announce their direction, not one of its principle riders to publicly speculate.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> Wow. Just wow. That'll ruffle a few feathers methinks. Is Wiggins speaking for Sky?
> 
> Obviously, I respect it as opinion and can see the sense but, personally, I think Wiggins is getting just a little ahead of himself. Surely it's for the team (i.e. DB) to announce their direction, not one of its principle riders to publicly speculate.


Suspect it's come from the top and "sounds" better coming from a team mate, as opposed to sky saying they want another mountain luitenant


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Aug 2012)

Yes, read this this morning, a little surprised at the methodology employed to tell Cavendish not to let the door hit him on his way out.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

to be fair to Wiggins, Brailsford has accepted publicly that Cav could leave.


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

Ok, I feel a little more comfortable with what Wiggins said now. From the Cycling News article....



> Sky team principal Brailsford told the _BBC _following the end of the Tour de France that it would be reiterated to Cavendish that the team's focus would remain on Wiggins and Chris Froome and that discussions would take place to see how the Manxman "feels about that."


 
I don't now feel Wiggins was speaking out of turn. Amazing what a bit of context can do.


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins thinks Cav should leave for the sake of his career. I think we can pretty much assume he's leaving.


 As usual, the headline doesn't match the substance of the article.


----------



## raindog (20 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yes, read this this morning, a little surprised at the methodology employed to tell Cavendish not to let the door hit him on his way out.


eh?


----------



## Chuffy (20 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> I don't now feel Wiggins was speaking out of turn. Amazing what a bit of context can do.


Bearing in mind that they are also friends, it's impossible to believe that they haven't spoken about this already. I also don't see anything wrong in Wiggy setting out what the team's ambitions are, it's not as if successful teams go into GCs with the aim of getting a much coveted top ten placing.


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> I also don't see anything wrong in Wiggy setting out what the team's ambitions are


 
I'm not sure team management would agree with that but, meh, it's of no import since Wiggins was only saying what DB had already said. I've stood my troops down!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> I'm not sure team management would agree with that but, meh, it's of no import since Wiggins was only saying what DB had already said. I've stood my troops down!


Excellent - I can crowbar in another Wellington quote!* "The hardest thing of all for a soldier is to retreat."*


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Aug 2012)

of course............if the 2013 Tour is not suited to Wiggins, and Froome is made GC contender no. 1, he, Wiggins, might leave Sky


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2012)

Well, another one who is definitely leaving Sky is Flecha - one of my fav riders for years, he tries so hard and always gives everything for his team, but almost never wins. Anyway, he's going to Vacansoleil, to be the Spring Classics replacement for Devolder, who just seems to have given up trying over the last few years...


----------



## montage (20 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, another one who is definitely leaving Sky is Flecha - one of my fav riders for years, he tries so hard and always gives everything for his team, but almost never wins. Anyway, he's going to Vacansoleil, to be the Spring Classics replacement for Devolder, who just seems to have given up trying over the last few years...


 

A shame, but I guess we can now expect to see Geriant leading Flanders and Roubaix

...or Stannard


----------



## thom (20 Aug 2012)

Sometimes FOX news can actually put a smile on your face...:
"BMC Racing owner Andy Rihs is looking to team Cavendish with Belgium champion Philippe Gilbert as key lieutenants in the Tour de France next year in what is expected to be Evans' last before retiring.
Other teams linked to Cavendish include the Italian squads of Liquigas and Lampre, and Katusha. Other possibilities include joining Mark Renshaw and Graeme Brown at Rabobank."


----------



## gb155 (21 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Sometimes FOX news can actually put a smile on your face...:
> "BMC Racing owner Andy Rihs is looking to team Cavendish with Belgium champion Philippe Gilbert as key lieutenants in the Tour de France next year in what is expected to be Evans' last before retiring.
> Other teams linked to Cavendish include the Italian squads of Liquigas and Lampre, and Katusha. Other possibilities include joining Mark Renshaw and Graeme Brown at Rabobank."




Headline must be, fox news link cav to, every single bloody team out there


----------



## Crankarm (21 Aug 2012)

The only one who didn't benefit from Cav going to Sky was Cav. He has to leave. He needs a team built around him not him serving as a domestique for Wiggins or Froome.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2012)

Tiernan-Locke is probably moving to Sky. I can understand this from the point of view of his salary, but I don't think he'll get (m)any opportunities compared to being with a Pro-Conti team, unless he turns out to be the new Froome. It also totally messes up Endura's prospects for advancement, which is a shame because I've liked Endura this last couple of seasons.


----------



## raindog (21 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Tiernan-Locke is probably moving to Sky..


I was just about to post that. Not sure I'm too happy about it. I just hope he's not going to be used as a water carrier.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> I was just about to post that. Not sure I'm too happy about it. I just hope he's not going to be used as a water carrier.


 
I can't see what else he's going to do.


----------



## raindog (21 Aug 2012)

He's a very classy rider - he's worth more than that. Actually, he'll be a bloody good replacement for Flecha.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2012)

raindog said:


> He's a very classy rider - he's worth more than that. Actually, he'll be a bloody good replacement for Flecha.


 
I would hope so, but as people have already pointed out, Thomas and Stannard offer already existing options for stepping up into Flecha's role. And Tiernan-Locke is already older.


----------



## raindog (21 Aug 2012)

True, but I've got a sneaky feeling he might be better.


----------



## Thomk (21 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Sometimes FOX news can actually put a smile on your face...


 
*(OFF TOPIC WARNING)* - Please never ever say, write or think that ever again......neverever - (*AS YOU WERE)*


----------



## oldroadman (21 Aug 2012)

J T-L is a useful rider, no doubt. Whether he has the ability to step up to division 1 and be good enough to lead a team in smaller stage races is another matter. There is a big shift in standard from pro-conti. That said, if he is good enough as a domestique, then he may get a chance if the move even finalises.
Nothing certain until the contracts are signed.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2012)

I guess it depends on where Brailsford thinks he is on his graph of riders. JTL has had a complicated career because of the long interuption caused by mononucleosis, which means that although he is older, he may well still be developing as a rider (as Raindog thinks) and that may well be what Brailsford is banking on.


----------



## lukesdad (21 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I would hope so, but as people have already pointed out, Thomas and Stannard offer already existing options for stepping up into Flecha's role. And Tiernan-Locke is already older.


 
I think cav will want 'G' with him I wouldn't bank on him being a sky rider if cav goes.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Tiernan-Locke is probably moving to Sky. I can understand this from the point of view of his salary, but I don't think he'll get (m)any opportunities compared to being with a Pro-Conti team, unless he turns out to be the new Froome. It also totally messes up Endura's prospects for advancement, which is a shame because I've liked Endura this last couple of seasons.


 
He will probably end up in a similar situation that Russ Downing found himself in with Team Sky


----------



## oldroadman (22 Aug 2012)

172traindriver said:


> He will probably end up in a similar situation that Russ Downing found himself in with Team Sky


 
A likely scenario - and to suggest he is currently better than G or Ian S...which planet is that from?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

oldroadman said:


> A likely scenario - and to suggest he is currently better than G or Ian S...which planet is that from?


 
I like what I have seen of JTL, but has he got it to go up to the equivalent of the Premier League?
He was gutsy in the Tour of Britain last year and started this season in cracking form.
Everyone deserves a chance, and it would probably be a massive pay rise, so fair play to the lad if he gets the chance.
But I totally agree with you comments regarding G or Ian S


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Aug 2012)

172traindriver said:


> I like what I have seen of JTL, but has he got it to go up to the equivalent of the Premier League?
> He was gutsy in the Tour of Britain last year and started this season in cracking form.


 
And you have to remember, he has basically been starting again from almost nothing over the last two seasons after thinking that his cycling career was over. There's every reason to suppose that he can get better, and Brailsford tends to work on this kind of logic (if you've seen his graphs) rather than vague hopes. Russ Downing was a different case: he was signed for a season as a late-career domestique for his experience, work-rate and ability to pick up the odd win.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And you have to remember, he has basically been starting again from almost nothing over the last two seasons after thinking that his cycling career was over. There's every reason to suppose that he can get better, and Brailsford tends to work on this kind of logic (if you've seen his graphs) rather than vague hopes. Russ Downing was a different case: he was signed for a season as a late-career domestique for his experience, work-rate and ability to pick up the odd win.


 
Indeed regarding JTL don't get me wrong, would love to see him succeed. Also another Brit in the elite ranks, after having virtually no presence for years there are Brits everywhere......................Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## thom (2 Sep 2012)

Cavendish confirmed to be leaving SKY
according to some unnamed Norwegian website...:
The website said that “a source close to Team Sky” confirmed to them that Cavendish was indeed leaving after only one season.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really don't. He can still be associated with British Cycling and benefit from all of that, but I really don't think it is healthy for British cycling (in the general sense) to have all the top British riders in one pro-team when there are so many now coming through. Cavendish in particular doesn't really seem to fit into the overall plan of Sky, and he would be much better off in a team that was tactically dedicated to supporting his ambitions. He doesn't need much in the way of developing, although as he gets older, he will have to change the way he races gradually.


 
Spot on. Look at Steve Cummings, another British rider, Millar who won a stage at the TDF. Neither of these men are at Sky and a good thing too. Too many cooks spoil the broth. (Interesting that Valverde, Berty and Rodriguez represent three separate teams which represents a much more realistic, and potentially successful future for riders of any nation being as they are each in those separate teams).

It's undoubtedly been said since but Froome needs to leave too, unless a team like that in the TDF can be fathomed to support him instead of Bradley, which is highly unlikely given the fact that Wiggins should really be given the chance to defend the TDF; something which I think will be the plan.

Funny situation methinks, when the reason one man wins is largely down to the brilliance of one super domestique, but that man himself may find it hard to win himself because he doesn't have the brilliance of his own support to support him! Clone Chris Froome I say.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Sep 2012)

Apparently, the money required to buy Cav out of his Sky contract is proving to be a problem.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently, the money required to buy Cav out of his Sky contract is proving to be a problem.


 About a million to buy out Cav's contract, as Sky had to do to get Wiggins(though who knows what that cost?). It's a big hole in a team budget, unless the man himself decides to pay out, which would not seem very clever. The teams with a lot of funds on top of annual budget would be the likely suspects. Step forward, Katusha, bankrolled by Itera and Gazprom, who are not short of the odd billion, never mind million.


----------



## thom (6 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> About a million to buy out Cav's contract, as Sky had to do to get Wiggins(though who knows what that cost?). It's a big hole in a team budget, unless the man himself decides to pay out, which would not seem very clever. The teams with a lot of funds on top of annual budget would be the likely suspects. Step forward, Katusha, bankrolled by Itera and Gazprom, who are not short of the odd billion, never mind million.


Katusha said he's not joining them but who knows ?


----------



## raindog (6 Sep 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Spot on. Look at Steve Cummings, another British rider, Millar who won a stage at the TDF. Neither of these men are at Sky and a good thing too. Too many cooks spoil the broth.


Which is why I'm not too keen to see Tiernan-Locke there.
Who, by the way, is in the World's squad.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> Which is why I'm not too keen to see Tiernan-Locke there.
> Who, by the way, is in the World's squad.


 
He's on the longlist anyway...


----------



## raindog (6 Sep 2012)

that's what I meant by squad


----------



## thom (8 Sep 2012)

stop press !
Cav wants to leave Sky !


----------



## johnr (8 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> stop press !
> Cav wants to leave Sky !


 ... and is being pretty cool about it. I hope he gets what he wants in the way he wants it


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2012)

Let's hope it all ends up as an amicable divorce. The strange thing is that a year ago everyone on here questioned whether it was feasible to go for green and yellow and most decided that it was an impossible dream. Slightly odd that we voyeurs could see that but the protagonists couldn't.


----------



## dragon72 (9 Sep 2012)

I think Sky will probably reduce their transfer fee. The other teams know that Sky don't want to keep paying Cav 2 million a year to sit on his sofa in Essex. They want that money to spend on new riders or the next generation of space-age buses or whatever to realise their GT GC ambitions. 
Sky are just as keen to offload Cav as other teams are to get him on board. My basic grasp of supply and demand economics suggests to me that they're not in the best position to ask for a 1 million transfer fee.


----------



## thom (9 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Let's hope it all ends up as an amicable divorce. The strange thing is that a year ago everyone on here questioned whether it was feasible to go for green and yellow and most decided that it was an impossible dream. Slightly odd that we voyeurs could see that but the protagonists couldn't.


Yes but a year ago I would have said Wiggo stood a cat in hell's chance of winning the TdF !


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Yes but a year ago I would have said Wiggo stood a cat in hell's chance of winning the TdF !


 I take your point but we all knew that Wiggins and Sky would be targetting yellow and speculated that going for both jerseys would be difficult. I'm just surprised that they're surprised!
I woke and got up a bit early today so I've idled some time away reading last years thoughts and predictions we all made!
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wheres-cav-going.82932/

Some were prescient!


----------



## Steve H (9 Sep 2012)

I like Dave Brailsford's 'reach for the sky' attitude (no pun intended). Green and Yellow at the TdF was a massive goal and a tad unrealistic - however only by setting these massive goals do teams pull together and focus on big things. The Sky team (and the GB team) have achieved so much by having this attitude and I like it! I'm glad Cav gave Sky a go and will be a bit sad to see him go.

Having said that...

I'd also like to see him back with some of his old HTC mates - Cav, Renshaw, Eisel, Tony Martin made a pretty awesome train that I'd love to see roll again.


----------



## tigger (9 Sep 2012)

I'm not sure, even with the benefit of hindsight, that Green and Yellow is so unrealistic. Liquigas weren't too far away from achieving both this year. Put it another way, if Sagan rode for Sky it would be realistic.


----------



## Red Light (9 Sep 2012)

Steve H said:


> I like Dave Brailsford's 'reach for the sky' attitude (no pun intended). Green and Yellow at the TdF was a massive goal and a tad unrealistic - however only by setting these massive goals do teams pull together and focus on big things. The Sky team (and the GB team) have achieved so much by having this attitude and I like it! I'm glad Cav gave Sky a go and will be a bit sad to see him go.


 
Although he didn't do as well as he could have he did pretty well with Sky with its close links with Team GB - it must be said it was pretty special to be led out to a stage victory on the Champs Elysee by the Yellow Jersey and it was also his team mates who helped deliver him to the rainbow jersey and were expected to deliver him to the Gold Medal. As we see in other sports such as football, players do much better when playing with team mates they play with all year rather than just the ones they get together with occasionally for the national team.


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

Ciolek and Chicchi, OPQ's sprinters, to leave at end of season...


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Ciolek and Chicchi, OPQ's sprinters, to leave at end of season...


 Making room for Cav, then?
They've both been lead-out men for MC in the past who went on to do less well than they hoped as top man at other teams. Maybe they didn't fancy playing second fiddle again!


----------



## tigger (14 Sep 2012)

And in a different take on Cav.... I'm really excited about the prospect of him joining OPQS. It must be the best move available to him? Its a a strong team with many of the ingredients in place to support a pure sprinter, so we may see the glorious HTCesque train in action again.. Boonen seems to want to concentrate on the monuments now, which means Cav will fit in perfectly as the main Grand Tour sprinter. They don't have a really credible GC contender (?) to get in the way either. Add Chavanel's escapism into the mix and you have a team thats difficult to beat


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2012)

Boonen would welcome Cav to OPQ


----------



## montage (15 Sep 2012)

Boonen leading out Cav is a scary prospect


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Sep 2012)

I would think that if Boonen's talking about this openly, and the other sprinters are leaving, this is all but settled.


----------



## tigger (15 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I would think that if Boonen's talking about this openly, and the other sprinters are leaving, this is all but settled.



I think so too. I posted earlier in the thread that a colleague of mine went to lunch with the marketing director of Quickstep a few weeks ago and he openly said they were pitching for Cav. Well they went out again on Tues and he said they were 95% there.


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Rod Ellingworh talks about Cav's future


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2012)

tigger said:


> ...... so we may see the glorious HTCesque train in action again.





Red Light said:


> it must be said it was pretty special to be led out to a stage victory on the Champs Elysee by the Yellow Jersey


For me, 2 of the 'most glorious' moments of recent TdF's

the HTC lead-out train in full cry, delivering Cav to victory on the Champs Elysée 
the Yellow Jersey leading out Cav round that final bend or two for victory No 5 
Both stunning moments - right up there with that brilliant 2010 video of him suddenly appearing at the back in a side-on view and the incredible speed  he was going as he flew past.


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> Boonen leading out Cav is a scary prospect


Yeah it would be fun - they have previous mind so outside the TdF I can't see it but it seems the guys in Cav's TdF lead outs enjoy putting their egos to the side to work for him.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Yeah it would be fun - they have previous mind so outside the TdF I can't see it but it seems the guys in Cav's TdF lead outs enjoy putting their egos to the side to work for him.


 I'm sure they'll make up over a Coke


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I'm sure they'll make up over a Coke


It's true they have things in common, like they both like to get a sniff of the line.


----------



## Red Light (17 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> It's true they have things in common, like they both like to get a sniff of the line.



Perhaps if they did two lines, both could win.


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

Apparently.....
Zdenek Bakala is asking Specialised to help source the cash to fulfil a verbal agreement with Cav to go to OPQS.
I wonder what will happen to Bernie this time ?


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

There was an article on CN about a week ago, that said Bernie would probably stay at Sky wherever Cav ended up, which really surprised me. I think it was Brailsford who hinted he'd be staying.


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> There was an article on CN about a week ago, that said Bernie would probably stay at Sky wherever Cav ended up, which really surprised me. I think it was Brailsford who hinted he'd be staying.


Interesting. Perhaps Sky will put a concerted effort into their Classics campaign next year - I think getting Gabriel Rasch into the team is probably aimed at supporting EBH in one day races and Eisel can certainly contribute there too.


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

gavintc said:


> An interesting, but not unsurprising article in Cycling News suggesting that Cavendish will leave Sky at the end of the season. I think others on here commented that Sky was not a good fit for Cavendish when he joined at the end of last year.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-to-omega-pharma-quick-step


He obviously doersnt now like playing second fiddle to wiggo?


----------



## raindog (26 Sep 2012)

Well, according to this Bernie _will_ be following Cav, and Andy Fenn will be going in the other direction.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omega-pharma-quickstep-waiting-on-cavendish
"The Belgian newspaper further said that Bernhard Eisel would be expected to accompany Cavendish, and indicated that Team Sky may be willing to accept less than the rumoured 1.2 million Euro contract buyout.
In addition,_ Gazet_ said that Team Sky “has its eye on a talented young rider” currently on the team, believed to be Briton Andrew Fenn, raising the possibility of a “trade” of riders plus a financial settlement. Fenn joined Omegab PHamra-QuickStep this year and won two races at the Challegne in February. Omega Pharma-Quick Step extended Fenn's contract until 2014 in late August."


----------



## moxey (27 Sep 2012)

Brailsford has said that they want to keep Eisel though, but I'd imagine he will do what ever Cav does


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2012)

There's talk of Andrew Fenn coming the other way as part-exchange. I guess that potentially Cataldo could be seen part exchange for Eisel. We shall see soon enough.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2012)

Apparently this Italian article means Specialised are paying Cav's buy out fee from Sky.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Sep 2012)

So you think Cav can win a spring classic ? Dream on !


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (27 Sep 2012)

OPQS seems blessed with great TTists for Cav's train, but what do you all think about the leadout? Do you think they will try to poach Prince Harry?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2012)

lukesdad said:


> So you think Cav can win a spring classic ? Dream on !


 Such as the MSR?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Sep 2012)

Oh the past ? Sorry I thought we were talking about the future 

I can t see the peloton making the same mistake twice.


----------



## thom (1 Oct 2012)

Here's some more speculation :
Cav to get free release from his Sky contract.
Eisel currently negotiating a contract extension with Sky, to function as a Classics rider and Grand Tour road captain. 
I quite like that Bernie thinks Sky can give him a good medium term career and an environment to evolve as a rider beyond being the right hand man of one of the finest sprinters ever.


----------



## raindog (1 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> I quite like that Bernie thinks Sky can give him a good medium term career and an environment to evolve as a rider beyond being the right hand man of one of the finest sprinters ever.


Me too, yet at the same time I can't believe they'll be separated.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Oct 2012)

I think it makes sense for everyone concerned. It means that Cav has to move on in other ways that just his team, and I think he needs to.


----------



## tigger (1 Oct 2012)

No Internet source to quote but my connections suggest there will be some form of release fee, it's just a little more realistic than the figures being banded around.


----------



## raindog (2 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> No Internet source to quote but my connections suggest there will be some form of release fee


And yet the latest reports are saying that the release fee has been avoided
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/534997/sky-to-release-cavendish-for-free.html


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Oct 2012)

Stapleton says he must go to OPL


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stapleton says he must go to OPL


 OPQS now to be accurate.


----------



## tigger (2 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> And yet the latest reports are saying that the release fee has been avoided
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/534997/sky-to-release-cavendish-for-free.html



I know Raindog, Thom quoted that earlier too. I have a colleague who is well connected to the QS people and the inside story was that there would be some form of fee required, but the figure was a lot more realistic than the figures quoted in the press and perhaps even results linked. At least that was the negotiation a couple of weeks ago!

There doesn't seem much point in Sky demanding a fee no one will pay, especially if the rider doesn't want to be there. Equally I think they appreciate there is a big salary to make savings on and they want to keep things amicable with Cav. But if there's some value to the commodity to be had then you can bet a News Corp owned team will try and get something!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> But if there's some value to the commodity to be had then you can bet a News Corp owned team will try and get something!


 
Or perhaps they figured screwing the career and future achievement of the best sprinter the world has ever seen is not exactly the best way for Sky's marketing department to endear Sky to the public?


----------



## dragon72 (3 Oct 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Or perhaps they figured screwing the career and future achievement of the best sprinter the world has ever seen is not exactly the best way for Sky's marketing department to endear Sky to the public?


I doubt that would be a fear at all for the Sky management. It's simply that it makes financial sense for them to get Cav off the payroll a.s.a.p. He's simply too pricey to be a domestique. Nada más.


----------



## moxey (3 Oct 2012)

I'd read somewhere that specialized were prepared to pay Cavs release fee to get him back on their bikes at OPQS


----------



## Nearly there (9 Oct 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...y-due-to-unequal-treatment-flecha-says-35485/


----------



## raindog (13 Oct 2012)

So the Andy Fenn thing was nothing but a daft rumour
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-rules-out-rider-exchange-for-cavendish


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Oct 2012)

Although Lefebvre's own statement is a bit daft - trading riders is "worse than prostitution", is it? Yeah, right...


----------



## thom (13 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Although Lefebvre's own statement is a bit daft - trading riders is "worse than prostitution", is it? Yeah, right...


Maybe that's a reference to the underground training methods of Belgian cycling teams ?

(I'm joking btw)


----------



## raindog (13 Oct 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Although Lefebvre's own statement is a bit daft - trading riders is "worse than prostitution", is it? Yeah, right...


Even so, I understand what he's saying


----------



## oldroadman (14 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> So the Andy Fenn thing was nothing but a daft rumour
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-rules-out-rider-exchange-for-cavendish


 
Assume nothing - M. Lefervre is a master at the smoke and mirrors stuff.
The comment about people trafficking is wrong, look at certain other sports where competitors switch as part of deals, it's just business, changing shirts.


----------



## raindog (14 Oct 2012)

oldroadman said:


> it's just business


That's what p sses me off - we're talking about human beings, not stocks and shares.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> That's what p sses me off - we're talking about human beings, not stocks and shares.


 
It's a job in a cut-throat business. You can find yourself working for someone else if your sponsor changes, your coach gets fired, or you get transferred or let go. Now I agree with Vaughters that there need to be better long-term provision for pro-cyclists in terms of pension plans etc., but I am not sure which team you are riding for is a human rights issue...


----------



## fimm (17 Oct 2012)

It isn't peculiar to cycling either, of course - football being the very obvious example.


----------



## PpPete (18 Oct 2012)

http://www.teamsky.com/video/0,27287,17549_8172504,00.html
Just the last sentence is relevant here. 
Maybe OPQS is not a done deal after all.


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2012)

PpPete said:


> http://www.teamsky.com/video/0,27287,17549_8172504,00.html
> Just the last sentence is relevant here.
> Maybe OPQS is not a done deal after all.


 Indeed. I can't help thinking he'd not quite get what he wants at OPQS any more than he will with Sky. He may have to compromise as the HTC days of Cav, plus some of the best sprinters in the peloton leading him out, are probably gone.
Wiggins hints at doing the Giro and a role at the TdF. Super-dom as payback for Froome?


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Indeed. I can't help thinking he'd not quite get what he wants at OPQS any more than he will with Sky. He may have to compromise as the HTC days of Cav, plus some of the best sprinters in the peloton leading him out, are probably gone.
> Wiggins hints at doing the Giro and a role at the TdF. Super-dom as payback for Froome?


There's a bomb about to go off in the peloton - the Padua case for Ferrari. Am about to start a thread. Best he stays with SKY for now,


----------



## Hont (18 Oct 2012)

Sky Sports now confirming Cav to QuickStep.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Best he stays with SKY for now,


 


Hont said:


> Sky Sports now confirming Cav to QuickStep.


 
Anymore suggestions, thom?


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Anymore suggestions, thom?


 
I think the fact that he has not yet moved and the story has quietened down may mean:
1) The deal is off
2) The deal is on and coming to a quiet conclusion

So, nope, I'm giving up ! ;-)

But seriously, the Ferrari story may implicate OPQS to some extent - that might make them an undesirable destination all of a sudden.


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> I think the fact that he has not yet moved and the story has quietened down may mean:
> 1) The deal is off
> 2) The deal is on and coming to a quiet conclusion
> 
> ...


@Davyo
Gaurdian announcing it is 2)


----------



## Dayvo (18 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> @Davyo
> Gaurdian announcing it is 2)


 
It may be interesting too see how 'quiet' his spell at OPQS will be!


----------



## jifdave (18 Oct 2012)

raindog said:


> That's what p sses me off - we're talking about human beings, not stocks and shares.


 
when you invest such large amounts of money and training into these athletes they sadly become another comodity, teams own the contract not the person, they get trapped in the contract by being paid so much. if your job paid half a million a year and you were very valuable and walked out they would sue you too.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Oct 2012)

Been confirmed, yay and he's back on a Specialized

http://au.eurosport.com/cycling/rep...mega-pharma-quick-step_sto3462022/story.shtml

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/oct/18/mark-cavendish-team-sky-omega


----------



## zizou (18 Oct 2012)

Rather depressing seeing how many people on twitter and other forums are linking his decision to leave sky to the anti doping contract they announced yesterday.

There seems to be an awful lot of cycling 'fans' who dont follow cycling other than the drug stories!


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> Rather depressing seeing how many people on twitter and other forums are linking his decision to leave sky to the anti doping contract they announced yesterday.
> 
> There seems to be an awful lot of cycling 'fans' who dont follow cycling other than the drug stories!


What ? They think he's leaving SKY to avoid signing their form ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> What ? They think he's leaving SKY to avoid signing their form ?


 
Yeah, it's rather stupid considering this deal has been under discussion for months before this.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Oct 2012)

As we used to say offshore..."throw a six and catch up"
Definitely smacks of folk just paying attention to the headline stories on mainstream media, best ignored.


----------



## Nearly there (18 Oct 2012)

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17546_8175795,00.html


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2012)

He's tweeting agin too
http://twitter.com/MarkCavendish


----------



## tigger (18 Oct 2012)

That came as a shock.


----------



## tigger (18 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Been confirmed, yay and he's back on a Specialized
> 
> http://au.eurosport.com/cycling/rep...mega-pharma-quick-step_sto3462022/story.shtml
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/oct/18/mark-cavendish-team-sky-omega



Out of interest, why does it matter what bike he rides?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> Out of interest, why does it matter what bike he rides?


 
Because it means he's a fanboy, if he wants to ride the same brand as me...... I take it as a compliment 

other than that I have a high opinion of Cav and Specialized and I can't say I have a high opinion of Pinerello


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Oct 2012)

Should be an interesting year ahead with the two best sprinters lined up against each other on the two Belgian teams.

Notwithstanding the ever increasing mutual respect that Cav and Greipel have, between the teams it could all get a bit Panasonic Superconfex  , which will add a bit of spice to the season


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (19 Oct 2012)

tigger said:


> That came as a shock.


 
what do you mean? Cav leaving T-Sky? Were you on stike against the newspapers or something?


----------



## thom (19 Oct 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> what do you mean? Cav leaving T-Sky? Were you on stike against the newspapers or something?


I think he was being sarcastic ;-)
One of cycling's worst kept secrets. I wonder whether Leipheimer's departure freed up cash for the transfer. I just hope nothing more dodgy is revealed for OPQS, in particular with regards to the Ferrari investigation.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (19 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> I think he was being sarcastic ;-)
> One of cycling's worst kept secrets. I wonder whether Leipheimer's departure freed up cash for the transfer. I just hope nothing more dodgy is revealed for OPQS, in particular with regards to the Ferrari investigation.


 
I don't think it was ever meant to be a secret. I believe the "leak" was intentional and worked massively to support Cav's case!
As for OPQS.. I didn't know they were short on money? Were they?
And, yes, regarding the Ferrari investigation I hope so as well. I can't bear any more drama and honestly I don't think Pro-Cycling can affort it either! Enough damage is done already..

(needless to say I'm over the moon for having both of my fav boys in the same team! )


----------



## thom (19 Oct 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I don't think it was ever meant to be a secret. I believe the "leak" was intentional and worked massively to support Cav's case!
> As for OPQS.. I didn't know they were short on money? Were they?
> And, yes, regarding the Ferrari investigation I hope so as well. I can't bear any more drama and honestly I don't think Pro-Cycling can affort it either! Enough damage is done already..
> 
> (needless to say I'm over the moon for having both of my fav boys in the same team! )


 
Who's your other favourite ? Boonen, Chavenel ?

The financial thing was just that as their GT rider, I'm sure LL had a decent salary and not having to pay that may just have helped as regards any fees that were needed to break Cav's SKY contract. Pure speculation but in general pro teams don't have bucket loads of cash at the moment.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (19 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Who's your other favourite ? Boonen, Chavenel ?
> 
> The financial thing was just that as their GT rider, I'm sure LL had a decent salary and not having to pay that may just have helped as regards any fees that were needed to break Cav's SKY contract. Pure speculation but in general pro teams don't have bucket loads of cash at the moment.


 
Chavanel!  (although it's not a secret I'm a big Boonen fan.. or was.. no, still am!)

I guess your speculation is correct. Either way I think they had to search deep into their pockets in order to get Cav.. For some reason I can't see Sky having a charitable or altruistic moment! Maybe I'm just being mean..


----------



## montage (19 Oct 2012)

Bernie not only staying with sky, but extended his contract to 2015!


----------



## moxey (19 Oct 2012)

montage said:


> Bernie not only staying with sky, but extended his contract to 2015!


That's a great bonus for Team Sky, I think the lure of a 3 year deal was too much for Bernie to resist.


----------



## thom (19 Oct 2012)

moxey said:


> That's a great bonus for Team Sky, I think the lure of a 3 year deal was too much for Bernie to resist.


And a stable team unlikely to fold...


----------



## cyberknight (19 Oct 2012)

I was given the real reason for cavs move this morning by a non cycling co -worker who apparantly knows every about everything ( yea you know the type )
"Cav`s left sky beacuse he does not want to sign the anti doping policy"


This is the same guy who trys to tell me how to raise my kids when he gave his up at birth because he did not want the responsibility and that wiggo must be on drugs because pharmstrong did so therefore all cyclelists must need them as well as road tax, etc etc


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Oct 2012)

Did you call him a daffodil or did you just skip the insults and go straight for an assault charge?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Oct 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> As we used to say offshore..."throw a six and catch up"
> Definitely smacks of folk just paying attention to the headline stories on mainstream media, best ignored.


This last week my facebook news feed has been rife with people shocked about the Lance Armstrong affair!! People tend to read news papers and like good little sponges they soak it all up.


----------



## thom (19 Oct 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I was given the real reason for cavs move this morning by a non cycling co -worker who apparantly knows every about everything ( yea you know the type )
> "Cav`s left sky beacuse he does not want to sign the anti doping policy"
> 
> 
> This is the same guy who trys to tell me how to raise my kids when he gave his up at birth because he did not want the responsibility and that wiggo must be on drugs because pharmstrong did so therefore all cyclelists must need them as well as road tax, etc etc


Point him to the LA thread, sounds like he'd make it more of a balanced debate.


----------



## thom (21 Oct 2012)

Cav will fit in well at OPQS
Boonen to focus on Spring Classics again, Tony Martin on time trials.
Re TdF, as it from flat to mts they have Cav, Boonen, Chavanel and Terpstra.
They ought to show very well - if Cav and TM fire then that's around 5 stages, anything else a bonus and a very respectable TdF haul.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 Oct 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I was given the real reason for cavs move this morning by a non cycling co -worker who apparantly knows every about everything ( yea you know the type )
> "Cav`s left sky beacuse he does not want to sign the anti doping policy"
> 
> 
> This is the same guy who trys to tell me how to raise my kids when he gave his up at birth because he did not want the responsibility and that wiggo must be on drugs because pharmstrong did so therefore all cyclelists must need them as well as road tax, etc etc



I hope you regularly refer to him as a cockwomble!!


----------



## thom (2 Nov 2012)

Cav vents some frustration about broken promises at the TdF and post Olympic press.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Nov 2012)

Whatever one thinks of the man, he is indeed a character! Cycling is all the better for it.


----------



## raindog (2 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> Cav vents some frustration about broken promises at the TdF and post Olympic press.


Jesus, the comments after that article are on about the same level as youtube.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Nov 2012)

raindog said:


> Jesus, the comments after that article are on about the same level as youtube.


 
I looked at the first couple and quit while I was ahead...


----------



## raindog (2 Jan 2013)

a bit strange Sky putting that on their site


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Jan 2013)

raindog said:


> a bit strange Sky putting that on their site


 
eh? Sky Sports is a sports news channel with an OFCOM remit to cover sports news - what else could they do - ignore it?


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> eh? Sky Sports is a sports news channel with an OFCOM remit to cover sports news - what else could they do - ignore it?


It's hardly up there the Syrian civil war though. I'm surprised as well that they gave it more exposure than both ITV and the BBC given that he left Team Sky.


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> eh? Sky Sports is a sports news channel with an OFCOM remit to cover sports news - what else could they do - ignore it?


 
+1



rich p said:


> It's hardly up there the Syrian civil war though. I'm surprised as well that they gave it more exposure than both ITV and the BBC given that he left Team Sky.


 
like B&Y says they are a SPORTS NEWS channel its not as if it was top story on the World News channel.


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2013)

mark st1 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> like B&Y says they are a SPORTS NEWS channel its not as if it was top story on the World News channel.


 
Well it aint worth getting into a bust up about such trivia but there is nowt on the BBC sports site.


----------



## raindog (2 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> eh? Sky Sports is a sports news channel with an OFCOM remit to cover sports news - what else could they do - ignore it?


Didn't realise that was Sky TV - assumed it was Team Sky website. Serves me right for not paying proper attention. Living in France with only French TV makes me a bit isolated sometimes.


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> It's hardly up there the Syrian civil war though. I'm surprised as well that they gave it more exposure than both ITV and the BBC given that he left Team Sky.


 
Wow - good point. Although to be realistic for a moment - if I was after news about the war in Syria, Sky _*Sports*_ would probably not be my first choice site to visit...


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2013)

LOL - you could pick a fight in a telephone box!
It really isn't important enough to carry on so I'll let you have have the last word.


----------



## raindog (2 Jan 2013)

sorry rich - my fault for sparking this BS off


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> Well it aint worth getting into a bust up about such trivia but there is nowt on the BBC sports site.


 
Agreed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Jan 2013)




----------



## Herzog (14 Jan 2013)

User said:


> First look: Mark Cavendish's Specialized McLaren Venge
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/first-look-mark-cavendishs-specialized-mclaren-venge-1
> ,


 
Very nice! Reckon I could hit at least 25 kph sprinting on that


----------



## raindog (16 Jan 2013)

User said:


> Omega pharma quickstep are here on the costa blanca a the moment, ,


we need photos irish 

team presentation yesterday
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cavendish-boonen-headline-omega-pharma-quickstep-launch
"Boonen also opened the door for a return to the Tour de France, possibly as Cavendish’s lead out man."
some lead out


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jan 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jan 2013)

Good start to the season for Cav and the Venge


----------



## cougie uk (29 Sep 2022)

Resurrecting this - but any news on Cav for next year ?

I would have thought a deal would be announced by now ?


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Resurrecting this - but any news on Cav for next year ?
> 
> I would have thought a deal would be announced by now ?



Farting around with Armstrong, Hincapie and Bruyneel at the moment isn't he?


----------



## cougie uk (29 Sep 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Farting around with Armstrong, Hincapie and Bruyneel at the moment isn't he?



He is. I'm not sure if I would be hanging out with those guys ? It's not great for the reputation is it ?


----------



## Big T (14 Oct 2022)

The rumour is B&B Hotels - KTM but nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Oct 2022)

Fingers crossed he gets his ride at the Tour next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2022)

B and B looking like the most likely.
https://www.ouest-france.fr/sport/c...arrivent-86a4903c-4dee-11ed-9f42-5034af1f4e7f


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> B and B looking like the most likely.
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/sport/c...arrivent-86a4903c-4dee-11ed-9f42-5034af1f4e7f



Mange tous, mange tous...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2022)

Doesn't sound too promising....
https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling...d-others-free-to-look-for-alternative-options


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2022)

That might mean Israel Premier-Tech doesn't get relegated after all? As they were the next one down the points list from memory.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2022)

I reckon the cannibal has bribed everyone to not take cav 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2022)

Welcome to your retirement home Mark.😁


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I'm still not sure that in an out and out sprint that Sagan can compete with Cav...yet. He is a very intelligent rider and he uses his strengths well, getting into a position ahead where any lead-out train for a rider like Cav would become obsolete.
> 
> I can't remember, for instance, which stage of the TDF but an incline towards the last few km of said stage, did for Cav. It didn't for Sagan and so although there was a sprint finish, Cav wasn't there to contend as he would be on a pure flat stage finish built for a bunch sprint. Griepel is stronger IMO whilst Sagan is a better all-rounder who I think will, also, excel in the Classics.



Don't forget wout van art for such stages!!

Commenting on a decade old post opps!


----------

